# Queen Of The Night



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem in many ways dedicated to the British pop singer “Honey Bane” whilst its theme is taken from Mozart’s aria sung by the “Queen Of The Night” in the opera “The Magic Flute”.

Black shades descend upon light 
as stare of day vanish to lust of night voice mine

Desires crescendo under sun’s gaze 
taketh force in reality as twilight 
maketh visible presence 
on eager to hide from light 
whilst voice high mine 
be echo to all fantasy flesh 
released in cry to sound modesty’s lack 

Ay night voice be in all as sun be gone 
to return once past hour of end to day


----------

